# [SOLVED] Problem with installation of Linksys WRT160



## Joaoc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello,

I've recently purchased a new router, the WRT160. I first tried the automatic installation but after everything was plugged it gave me the error message that it couldn't find the router. 
Anyway, I wanted to do a manual installation, and did some research about it on the web but couldn't find anything useful. So I was hoping someone would help me going through the process of manually installing the WRT160 Linksys router.

Thanks,
João Colaço


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem with installation of Linksys WRT160*

What's the exact make and model of the modem? 


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

After getting the wired connections working, we can move on to any wireless configuration.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Joaoc (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Problem with installation of Linksys WRT160*

First of all thanks for taking to help me with this:smile:

My modem is a Speedtouch Thomson ST516 V6. My computer detects the router just fine, I can even access it with the browser, so there's no problem with the router apparently, I just couldn't install it with the Installation CD it said that it couldn't detect the router.

I have another linksys router that I also installed manually with the help of linksys customer support, which I've tried to do same this time but my call wasn't getting answered.

I don't know what am I supposed to do with these instructions since I just want to install/configure my router. Should I try them anyway?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem with installation of Linksys WRT160*

Your "modem" is a modem/router, and it uses the same base IP address as the Linksys router. Since you have two routers, we'll modify the instructions a bit.


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## Joaoc (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Problem with installation of Linksys WRT160*

Ok, I should tell you that the router I'm using has a very limited range, I can have a computer on the same room and still get no signal. But maybe I could configure the wrt160 as second router like you suggest. Now, if I need to do any change to the settings of my first router I might have a problem because I don't remember the password. So, I guess it would probably better with just setting up my new router as my first and only router.

Ok so this is my situation: I'm using a router with a highly limited range which I can't access and a new router that I want to use but can't install/configure properly.

I know it doesn't look good lol but if you could bear with me I'd be very thankful.

Edit: Forget what I said about the password I just found out what username and password it is.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem with installation of Linksys WRT160*

My instructions don't really require you do anything to the primary router if you read them again. :smile:


----------



## Joaoc (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Problem with installation of Linksys WRT160*

Yeah I did that, I copied what was on my original router to my new one and it worked... but, and there's always a 'but', it only works on my computer. My brother's computer detects the router and establishes the connection but there's no internet access unless I plug a cable.

Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem with installation of Linksys WRT160*

Let's see this from the working computer and the one that connects but has no Internet access.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Joaoc (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Problem with installation of Linksys WRT160*

Sorry for the delay but I couldn't do it earlier.

Here it is:

*1st computer*
Microsoft Windows [Versão 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Todos os direitos reservados.

C:\Users\João>IPCONFIG /ALL

Configuração IP do Windows

Nome do sistema anfitrião. . . . .: João-PC
Sufixo DNS principal. . . . . . . :
Tipo de nó. . . . . . . . . . . . : Híbrido
Rota IP activada. . . . . . . . . : Não
WINS Proxy activado . . . . . . . : Não

Adaptador ethernet Ligação de área local* 19:

Estado do suporte . . . . . . . . : Suporte desligado
Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. :
Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP VPN Adapter
Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-AC-2F-1F-39
DHCP activado . . . . . . . . . . : Sim
Autoconfiguração activada . . . . : Sim

Adaptador ethernet Ligação de Área Local:

Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. :
Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-80-21-D4-FC
DHCP activado . . . . . . . . . . : Sim
Autoconfiguração activada . . . . : Sim
Endereço IPv6 de local de ligação : fe80::e0eb:581:73c7:cb8a%9(Preferido)
Endereço IPv4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.103(Preferido)
Máscara de sub-rede . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Concessão obtida. . . . . . . . . : sexta-feira, 24 de Abril de 2009 23:42:48

Concessão obtida válida até . . . : sábado, 25 de Abril de 2009 23:42:48
Gateway predefinido . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Servidor DHCP . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Servidores DNS. . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS através de Tcpip. . . . . . . . . : Activado

Placa de rede local sem fios Ligação de rede sem fios 2:

Estado do suporte . . . . . . . . : Suporte desligado
Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. : netcabo.pt
Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 00-13-E8-F6-4F-AD
DHCP activado . . . . . . . . . . : Sim
Autoconfiguração activada . . . . : Sim

Adaptador Tunnel Ligação de área local*:

Estado do suporte . . . . . . . . : Suporte desligado
Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. :
Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{97B3FD95-C5C3-4B6F-A7EF-1A4481E7C
5EF}
Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP activado . . . . . . . . . . : Não
Autoconfiguração activada . . . . : Sim

Adaptador Tunnel Ligação de área local* 6:

Estado do suporte . . . . . . . . : Suporte desligado
Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. :
Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{99DB6476-8054-49BB-AAD0-AEE46D7B5
0FE}
Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP activado . . . . . . . . . . : Não
Autoconfiguração activada . . . . : Sim

Adaptador Tunnel Ligação de área local* 9:

Estado do suporte . . . . . . . . : Suporte desligado
Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. :
Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP activado . . . . . . . . . . : Não
Autoconfiguração activada . . . . : Sim

Adaptador Tunnel Ligação de área local* 10:

Estado do suporte . . . . . . . . : Suporte desligado
Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. :
Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{97B3FD95-C5C3-4B6F-A7EF-1A4481E7C
5EF}
Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP activado . . . . . . . . . . : Não
Autoconfiguração activada . . . . : Sim

Adaptador Tunnel Ligação de área local* 12:

Estado do suporte . . . . . . . . : Suporte desligado
Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. :
Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP activado . . . . . . . . . . : Não
Autoconfiguração activada . . . . : Sim

Adaptador Tunnel Ligação de área local* 13:

Estado do suporte . . . . . . . . : Suporte desligado
Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. :
Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.netcabo.pt
Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP activado . . . . . . . . . . : Não
Autoconfiguração activada . . . . : Sim

Adaptador Tunnel Ligação de área local* 18:

Estado do suporte . . . . . . . . : Suporte desligado
Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. :
Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP activado . . . . . . . . . . : Não
Autoconfiguração activada . . . . : Sim

Adaptador Tunnel Ligação de área local* 20:

Estado do suporte . . . . . . . . : Suporte desligado
Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. :
Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{AC2F1F39-81D7-47BE-8735-12F60A789
C53}
Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP activado . . . . . . . . . . : Não
Autoconfiguração activada . . . . : Sim

C:\Users\João>

*2nd computer*
Microsoft Windows XP [Versão 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex>IPCONFIG /ALL

Configuração IP do Windows

Nome do sistema anfitrião. . . . .: ALEX
Sufixo DNS principal. . . . . . . :
Tipo de nó. . . . . . . . . . . . : Desconhecido
Rota IP activado. . . . . . . . . : Não
WINS Proxy activado . . . . . . . : Não

Adaptador ethernet Ligação de área local:

Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. :
Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-49-06-49
DHCP activado . . . . . . . . . . : Sim
Autoconfiguração activada . . . . : Sim
Endereço IP . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
Máscara de sub-rede . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Gateway predefinido . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Servidor DHCP . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Servidores DNS. . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Concessão obtida. . . . . . . . . : sexta-feira, 24 de Abril de 2009 23:
45:01
Concessão obtida válida até . . . : sábado, 25 de Abril de 2009 23:45:01


Adaptador ethernet Ligação de rede sem fios:

Estado do suporte . . . . . . . . : Suporte desligado
Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-46-08-A1

C:\Documents and Settings\Alex>

Edit: I just noted that's in portuguese if you any translation just ask.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem with installation of Linksys WRT160*

They both have a valid IP address, let's expand the tests a bit for each of the computers please do this.



Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Joaoc (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Problem with installation of Linksys WRT160*

Johnwill, before your last message I checked my brother's computer wireless tc/ip settings and changed the ip addresses and proxy settings I think, I don't know I have to check if that was it, anyway apparently everything appears to be ok and running now.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem with installation of Linksys WRT160*

That's excellent. :smile:


----------



## Joaoc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks :grin:


----------

